# Isn't Audi supposed to be sporty?



## gsharpee (Oct 30, 2000)

What I don't understand is if the VW group is trying to distinguish Audi as the "sporty" manufacturer in the group and we're only supposed to get the 4 door and "sportbreak" models of the new A3. Won't the same models in the Golf V platform fill that same roll? 
Who shops Audi for a sensible passenger and grocery carrying vehicle? Is BMW targeting econo buyers with their new 1 Series? MB with the C320 Coupe? I think Audi is missing the mark if they refuse to offer the A3 coupe here.
Someone posted that available engines are heavy and slow. They have a point. I see the 3.2 as a good engine for the upcoming "Allroad" version of the A3, but the coupe needs a turbo. I guess it's worthless ranting...we won't get any A3 'till hopefully the 2.0T has become available in it.


----------



## NtAsp2.8 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Isn't Audi supposed to be sporty? (gsharpee)*

I think Audi is supposed to be a "higher-class" / higher luxury version of VW, and not necessarily just more sporty. 
But I thought the A3 WAS coming State-side.....Right?


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Isn't Audi supposed to be sporty? (gsharpee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]we're only supposed to get the 4 door and "sportbreak" models of the new A3. [HR][/HR]​
What the heck is a "sportbreak"????














Is it going to be an Audi version of the Ford Escort ZX2? If it is....What are they thinking? Maybe they have been spending too much time down in Detroit hanging in the crack houses.


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Isn't Audi supposed to be sporty? (mr_e1974)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What the heck is a "sportbreak"???? [HR][/HR]​In the UK, they term high performance "station wagon-like" cars as "shooting brakes". Relates to being used by royalty for hunting trips (place for the dogs).
Audi has this type car now-they call them Avant. MB and BMW have them too.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Isn't Audi supposed to be sporty? (gsharpee)*

I think you are a little bit confused.
The "sport" cars brand is Seat, thats why they have their "Cupra" cars, that are factory modified cars, some of them with really high power (like the Ibiza Cupra, 1.8T 200+ HP on a 2200 lb car).
I think Audi is supposed to be the "high-end-luxury VW". Something like the role Jaguar plays in Ford's organization.


----------



## gsharpee (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Isn't Audi supposed to be sporty? (kerridwen)*

Wasn't the big split orchestrated by the current VW group boss designed to divide up VW/Skoda/Bently to be more mainstreem and lux, while Audi/Seat/Lambo were going to be more sporty and fun? I remember hearing that.
And even if focusing on more luxury is your goal, I think Audi needs to retain it's turbo and racing heritage. No need to get it's butt kicked continually by AMG and M.
Offer tuner friendly turbo engines, and don't dumb them down by making AWD not an option. I want a European hatch that will compete with a WRX or Evo, but I also want a sophisticated style and interior-I don't think that's too much to ask from Audi.
Look how Infinity and Nissan have charged back. They were dying when focusing primarily on luxury. No one wants just lux these days-performance has to be added. I just hate how an Accord or Altima will smoke an A4 3.0, anyone else pissed by this? Audi needs more muscle.


----------



## gsharpee (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Isn't Audi supposed to be sporty? (gsharpee)*

I read in the Golf/Jetta V forum that instead of the 3.2 it'll be a 3.6L VR6. This is promising. Finally instead of just keeping up, Audi/VW wants to jump ahead-though this may not be the case when we finally see the car in 2005. 
I'd love to have a six cylinder twin turbo or single turbo for that matter. I just don't see as many companies doing affordable kits for engines that are NA stock. If an engine comes with a turbo more development for bigger turbo kits seems to be invested. I don't know why this is really...maybe because the engine was designed to run with a turbo? But if that's the case, isn't the new 2.0T just going to be the same one as in the current A4 in Europe but with a K03? Can anyone shed any more light on this?


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Isn't Audi supposed to be sporty? (gsharpee)*

right im on the audi apprentice technition programe.
last time i was away for block release this situation was explained to us the family brands are in this order:
skoda
VW (they are really tryingt o up the VW image hence phatom and toureg)
bentley
the sporty models are in this order:
seat
audi
lamboghini
bughati
audi are sporty cars im not exactly sure what models are released in north america but the S3 is one of the best hatchbacks in the world ever.


----------

